# ADC FB1-4001A or Warp 9" ImPulse??



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

There's more to this issue than just mechanics, electronics and money:

Don't forget the benefit in having the ability to shout "WARP 9, ENGAGE!" whenever you start the car...


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

Where was you when I raised this question?

I've been trying to work out the PRO's and CONS af these 2 motor for some time. The closest thing I've found to an answer is this








Now I just need someone to explain it to me in laymans terms


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

DVR said:


> Where was you when I raised this question?


Sorry! I'll try to improve. 



DVR said:


> Now I just need someone to explain it to me in laymans terms


That only says what torque the different motors give, torque isn't everything unless you try to haul tonnage or going all 4WD out in nowhere...

Guess I'll have to try to get hold of some data sheets from the manufacturers. Unless I get stuck in Team Fortress 2 (Whatever you do, don't try it! It's a drug and highly addictive!) I'll look into it tonight...


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

if your going with a zilla you can get eiher of those motors and have as much voltage as you want...you can program the zilla to only allow a specific amount of volts.

and the ADC motor will also go up to about 192 volts but i wouldn't recomet going higher then 160. raising your volts will help with performance and range, but you will notice a better improvement in range with raising your amp hours. 

if you were to go with the zilla you could get the LV and let the motor see the full 156 volts and everything would be alright...but if you want room for upgrades in the future, the HV would be better


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

jlsawell said:


> Don't forget the benefit in having the ability to shout "WARP 9, ENGAGE!" whenever you start the car...


I mentioned that comment in the car ride home this evening. I got that non-describable Wife Look<TM>, and that despite the fact that she likes star trek!  



electric85 said:


> if your going with a zilla you can get eiher of those motors and have as much voltage as you want...you can program the zilla to only allow a specific amount of volts.


Perfect answer! Thank you. One thing that I've been wondering is if it's possible to also limit the torque the motor gives? The problem is that in Sweden you're not allowed to replace the engine in a car with one that gives more than 20% HP and 10% torque (or if it was the opposite) than the original engine in the car, and since electric motors are notorious torque monsters compared to ICE's, that could be a problem. I can of course limit the torque by using a low enough voltage, but that's not a fun answer...



electric85 said:


> and the ADC motor will also go up to about 192 volts but i wouldn't recomet going higher then 160. raising your volts will help with performance and range, but you will notice a better improvement in range with raising your amp hours.


Yeah. If the controller can lower the voltage, I don't see much reason to push the motor into uncomfortable areas since it's a commuting vehicle I'm gonna build (first at least), not a dragster. However, I don't seem able to find a good spec on the Warp 9, only hints that it can handle about the same voltages as the ADC (that is, 160-170 Volt tops) and that pushing it can be a very bad thing:

http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/ouch/Woodburn+flashover/DSCN1337.jpg.html

If I want more power, I guess the right thing is to get a bigger motor... 

I might just choose the Warp 9 though, just for the cheesy star trek quote.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 25, 2008)

> Perfect answer! Thank you. One thing that I've been wondering is if it's possible to also limit the torque the motor gives? The problem is that in Sweden you're not allowed to replace the engine in a car with one that gives more than 20% HP and 10% torque (or if it was the opposite) than the original engine in the car, and since electric motors are notorious torque monsters compared to ICE's, that could be a problem. I can of course limit the torque by using a low enough voltage, but that's not a fun answer...


Torque is limited by how much current you set your controller. The torque data is given in the dyno spec sheet of the motor on the X-Axis against amperes on the Y-Axis.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

if your worried about HP and if your aloud to change it. the electric motors are rated differently, an electric motor will have a much lower rating then a ICE engine but its not measured at max rpm's


----------



## Uncle Joseph (May 7, 2008)

I would think that peak torque and peak HP ratings on the electric motor would be lower than the original ICE you're trying to replace. However, it's like trying to compare apples to oranges. There are vastly more educated people here, so I think I'll stop answering now...don't want to embarrass myself too much.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Uncle Joseph said:


> I would think that peak torque and peak HP ratings on the electric motor would be lower than the original ICE you're trying to replace. However, it's like trying to compare apples to oranges. There are vastly more educated people here, so I think I'll stop answering now...don't want to embarrass myself too much.


Yep, I know that it's like comparing apples and oranges but the law is the law. I don't think they care about fruits. 

Oh well, I better start checking the legal details...


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

I just posted to DVR's post on this question of compariing motors and don't have time to recap to hard here. I did want to advise people to not exceed 170 volts on the Warp 9's (12.5 degrees brush advancement) and 160 volts on the ADC 9's (10 degrees brush advancement) or you'll be at risk of zortching your motor.

The Impulse 9 is smaller that both of these with a shorter lamination length, but at 125 lbs has a bit more mass than the ADC8 it was meant to exchange out with.

As to the HP thing, ICE are rated peak, while electric motors are rated at continous duty. Anyway, sorry I haven't been more active here but I've been running around like a dog here of late and just haven't had the time (or energy) to post more.
Hope this help.
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------

